# Betta Revive Review?



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Anyone else used it? I'm treating Damian with it now in the hope that it will cure whatever's been ailing him lately. Based on your responses I just want to see if it will have the desired effect. Thankfully he has an appetite, he's just lethargic and his fins aren't looking to hot. and like always he gets constipated easy, so I switched his food over to new life spectrum... Smaller pellets than wardley's so I think that'll help a bit. 

The only thing I've seen so far is that BR turns his water blue, giving the tank a "new wave" look when I turn the lights out lol... anyway tell me what you think about this product pleeease


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Rip off....it's just methylene blue...a good med but the "Revive" is overpriced. I've switched to IAL and clean water for all my disease issues.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Meh, it only cost me 2 dollars so I'm not too worried about the price. I'll continue through the rest of the treatment, mainly since he's having some serious gill issues, and I'm hoping the methylene blue will help?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It should. It's great for parasites, fungus, and bacteria.


----------



## Bettafishy17 (Dec 28, 2012)

does the revive med help with fin rot?


----------

